# Aktuelles Fenster -> Grösse ändern, Menu-,statusbar weg



## dennism85 (18. November 2004)

Hi, hoffe ich hab ne aussagekräftige beschreibung getroffen.

 Also es geht um folgendes. ich will für eine lokale seite eine html datei auf 800x600 setzen und die Menuleiste wie status bar usw entfernen.
 Es soll quasi alles weg sein. Von mir aus sogar die titlebar weg. Es kann auch notfalls nur lokal funktionieren und nur im ie wenns sein muss.

 Jemand ne idee wie ich das lösen kann?

 Bis dann


----------



## Edemund (18. November 2004)

Du könntest natürlich ein Popup machen, da du dieses ja genau anweisen kannst, wie groß es sein soll, ob es Statusbar, Menueleiste, Scrolleisten etc haben soll uvm.

Über die Vor- und Nachteile von Popups werde ich mich jetzt nicht auslassen, denke mal, die sind hinlänglich bekannt.
Inwiefern man den normalen IE "formatieren" kann, indem man die verschiedenen Statusbars etc. "wegoperiert" weiß ich nicht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, das das wenn dann, nur mit sehr starken Einschränkungen oder aber gar nicht möglich ist, da jede direkte Veränderung am Browser natürlich auch ein gewisses Sicherheitsrisiko mit sich bringt.


----------



## dennism85 (18. November 2004)

Sorry hatte vergessen das ich auf gar keinen fall ein popup verwenden möchte 

 deswegen hatte ich aktuelles fenster geschrieben. Aber ich denke ich habs soweit:

```
function adjustWindow()
 		{
 			window.resizeTo(582,517);
 			window.menubar.visible = false;
 			window.toolbar.visible = false;
 			window.locationbar.visible = false;
 			window.personalbar.visible = false;
 			window.statusbar.visible = false;		
 			window.setResizeable(false);
 		}
```
 
 mir fehlt nur noch das mit dem nciht resizen denn das funktioniert nciht so wirklich

 Thx aber für den gedanken. Mit popup wäre es zu einfach


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2004)

Und mit welchem Browser soll das Ganze funktionieren?

Abgesehen von der Grösse des Fensters sind alle diese Eigenschaften zwar auslesbar, jedoch nicht manipulierbar.

Falls du dich bei SelfHTML informiert hast.... bei jeder Eigenschaft steht dort ein Kästchen, wo entweder Lesen, Schreiben, oder Beides drinnen steht.

Erscheint dort nur "Lesen" kannst du eine solche Eigenschaft nicht ändern.

Wenn du kein Popup willst, kannst du es ganz vergessen... da gibts nicht mal im IE ein Hintertürchen.


----------



## dennism85 (19. November 2004)

Da hat ja jemand ahnung 

 Also diese iegenschaft funktioniert im mozilla. im ie auch, WENN man ActiveX Elemente aktiviert.

 Da ich das nur lokal benutze ist das schon in ordnung so


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. November 2004)

Das ist schön für dich, dass es bei dir funktioniert... bei mir funktioniert das Gottseidank nicht...sowohl in Mozilla, als auch im IE.

Lediglich das ändern der Fenstergrösse geht....und das ist normal.


----------

